# Reconcilitation......



## Searching4Peace (Jun 3, 2013)

how does it work? Had lunch with my wife today. We have been separated for a year. I want this to work and I *think* she does too. What do I need to be doing? What do I need to be focusing my energies on?


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

There is a thread already on reconciliation.

Those folks have many good ideas. 

Have you and your wife had any MC? What caused the separation? It would be good to discuss these issues with a counselor.


----------



## Pellegriono (Jul 4, 2013)

Marriage counselling and be prepared for a lot of triggering from her. Ask her to tell you what you can do for her when she triggers. I think your question would be a good one to ask your wife herself.


----------

